# how to open a pub in bangkok



## falangjim

Hi,

Thanks for clicking. I'm a 40 year old American living in Bangkok who has done enough overseas teaching and looking for a change. Over the next few months, I'm going to be doing some research on how to open a beer bar in Bangkok. Costs, pitfalls, staffing, suppliers, etc... If anyone has suggestions on where to start, or if someone has experience in this line of work, I'd be happy to hear your input. 

Kind regards


----------



## ZTraveler

FalangJim, you didn't mention if you had ever opened any kind of business, let alone a beer bar, so I am going to proceed as if you hadn't.

*Costs*> Always produce a spreadsheet of any expense you think you'll have, then triple it! Seriously, triple it. There will be costs you had no idea existed, either due to no information or simple ignorance of the area.
*
Pitfalls*> Seems the biggest pitfall, based on your username, is that you are a foreigner, so you'll have to rely solely on others to run your business, since you won't be allowed to work there. Even if you have some special permission, the majority of your business relies on others. That's your biggest pitfall. The other is that, opening a beer bar is automatically wrought with inherent problems of drunkenness, fights, etc., regardless of the type of establishmet you hope to open.

*Staffing*> Considering the above, you will be faced with finding honest people, who will work for your best interests, never steal, work industriously all the time, and be able to think as you would to solve problems. Since that is non-existent, then perhaps you can figure out a business plan whereby you don't need employees, but then again, Thai law comes into play, so staffing in and of itself is a pitfall.

*Suppliers*> Need to see if someone local to the area has comment on this one...

*Cash Flow*> Make sure you have enough cash to cover 6 months of all expenses, and make sure that whatever cash you bring in goes back into the business. Don't expect to draw anything for a year or more. If you can do this, at least the cash side of things will not be as much a pitfall.

*Need*> Make sure you are opening this beer bar because there is a need. If you are doing it because you think "If I build it they will come...", then you will be sorely disappointed. Check the area for other similar places. If it is a beer bar only, i.e. no food, then definitely consider whether someone will willingly come, or if they can get just as good as somewhere else, with food.

*Demographics*> If you are opening a beer bar to cater to foreigners, then amke sure you do your homework as regards the area, how many foreigners come through, and how man reasonably will want to go to your place, as opposed to a more upscale place, since they are on vacation. This is not to say your place won't be upscale, but you will have to convince them it is, which brings me to the next item...

*Marketing*> How are you going to reach more than the neighborhood and draw them in. If you don't have a budget for this, then stop now. You must devote real money to marketing the place so that you have enough cash to pay your suppliers, employees, lights, etc. If you don't know marketing, invest the money in a local consultant who knows this type of business. If not, you'll be sorry.

Okay, enough said... 



falangjim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for clicking. I'm a 40 year old American living in Bangkok who has done enough overseas teaching and looking for a change. Over the next few months, I'm going to be doing some research on how to open a beer bar in Bangkok. Costs, pitfalls, staffing, suppliers, etc... If anyone has suggestions on where to start, or if someone has experience in this line of work, I'd be happy to hear your input.
> 
> Kind regards


----------

